

Pounding A Nail: Old Shoe or Glass Bottle? - semigeek
http://weblogs.asp.net/alex_papadimoulis/archive/2005/05/25/408925.aspx

======
dfranke
Alex's fundamental point is sound, but his sample reply to the question about
the jagged array is too undiplomatic to be of any use to anyone. Having some
random on USENET tell me, "you're clueless; go study some introductory texts
and don't write another line of code until you have" isn't going to get me to
do so even if I'm not sure if he's wrong. Why didn't he just recommend a more
appropriate database schema, accompanied by a suggestion that the OP read the
Wikipedia page on normalization theory and try to keep his databases in 3NF?

